# new photos



## fish joey

Hi everyone here are some new photos of my first planted tank.......I am also in the process of re doing my big tank....I am not only learning about fish & plants but how to use the computer...at least I hope this works ....maybe an old fish can learn new tricks!!!!


----------



## badxgillen

*lookin good*

nice ottos and tetras...pics came out good...keep us posted..ADIOS...


----------



## fish joey

did I post this in the wrong place?


----------



## Romad

fish joey said:


> did I post this in the wrong place?


Nope. There hasn't been alot of activity lately. 

Nice pics. by the way. I love the one of your Oto.


----------



## aunt kymmie

Congrats on your first planted tank! It looks great.


----------



## fish joey

Thanks Romad & Aunt Kymmie...After I posted ...I thought maybe I should have posted in the Fresh area ...I was thrilled to get pic of Oto.... they are always hiding...the little devils!!


----------



## jasikablack

This photographs are really nice and best your first tank and it looks really nice,I appericate your work.


----------



## tanker

Your tetras are beautifully coloured. They must be happy in their tank - the ones in the shops look pale compared to yours.


----------



## thefishboy

Luv ur tank, nice oto to...............:-D


----------



## fish joey

thanks jesikablack, tanker and fish boy ....been a short while since I posted these photos and I cant believe how much plants have grown!!!!! also LOVE the Celestial Danios I added a couple of weeks ago....:-D I should update sometime with the new growth


----------



## redpup

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Caliban

Fantastic! Is this substrate planted or normal planted?


----------



## OliviaTree

pretty!


----------



## fish joey

Thanks ..I MUST post a new photo... my plants have grown so much....I used eco complete then regular gravel on top..almost ready to post my big tank.... its pretty much all planted ..growing fairly well......my boys club is staight eco complete


----------



## fish joey

updated photos


----------



## thefishboy

still looking amazing!!


----------



## AnnieC

very cool!


----------



## jbonez

pretty cool tank joey im cycling a 20gl now its been up only 8 days


----------



## fish joey

Thanks .. Anne.... need to up date that again really doesnt look like that any more ...my plants are huge


----------



## fish joey

jbonze thanks good luck with your new tank...we are preparing ...cough cough..... our 5th Tank!!!!


----------



## fruitsome

Great photos!
And congrats on your first tank!


----------



## aura09

i like this


----------



## fish joey

thanks... posted updated photo on my aquarium tab but cant figure out how to get on a regular post..will try again another time


----------



## Calmwaters

Very nice! I would love to see an up close shot of the celestial pearls.


----------



## fish joey

Yes that would be nice.... but for the most part they are camera shy... how ever I just got some new ones I may try to get them next time I get the camera out..I will keep you posted!!!!!


----------



## Calmwaters

Okey dokie then. LOL


----------



## fish joey




----------



## fish joey

Dang.. I thought I knew what I was doing this time dont know how the photos went next to each other any way there are two photos those little suckers are super fast just when they are sitting pretty whhoosh their of to the races !!!!


----------



## Calmwaters

I wish we could teach the fish what stay means. LOL They are pretty fish.


----------

